# GT Robinson frame - project



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 6, 2013)

Picked up this old chrome GT Robinson recently on its way to the scrapyard. 
I've cleaned it up a bit, needs a bit more cleaning. 

I am wondering what you call the different versions of the looptail on these old and mid school bmx bikes. This is what, like a partial-loop tail? 

Nice looking bike anyway, VSA-GT headset, nice little 'Made in USA' plate chromed in.


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 13, 2013)

I got some chrome dyno parts that will go good with that,I ever got GT 1pc crank set-up.


----------

